# Apistogramma Borellii



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey all!
I was wondering if anyone has owned these before. They are beautiful and I was wondering how hard they are to keep. I know someone who is willing to give me a pair. Thanks!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've kept apisto cockatoos. I'm pretty sure they have the same conditions. They are fairly easy. Soft water!!


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay how do I keep the water soft?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a section of pantyhose...peat moss...tie it up and put i in a HOB filter..will make the water softer and more acidic.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Also can these live with german blue rams since they are from south america? Also will they live with platys and guppys like GBRs do?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

These are some of the prettiest fish I know. There is a pair for sale on the AAAA board and I am so tempted. My tap water is soft here, yours may or may not be.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

My is here as well and those are the ones I want too. I just dont know if they will be okay with rams.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I suspect they'd be okay with rams if each pair has a territory the size of a 10 gallon tank. Any smaller and one pair may kill the other if they both want to breed. So 55, fine. 10 gallon, no. In between, maybe.

You don't want to mix cichlids if you want fry as they will eat each others eggs and fry. The more densely planted, the closer you can pack them.


----------

